# Fork Width Guidelines



## Bohh

Hi all,

I've made two naturals recently out of a willow tree. They work well enough for small ammo but I suffered some major fork hits yesterday as I tried shooting some rocks. I replaced my band set to allow me to do so, but I guess the fork isn't the right size.

One measures 1 and a half inches between the forks and the other is 1 and 5/8 inches between the forks. Is this too small? What kind of ammo would you shoot out of these?

How wide would you make the forks to shoot rocks off the ground?

Thanks!


----------



## marcus sr

i think its personal preference bohh,i make my fork width on naturals 50mm minimum upto a maximum of 65mm,but that me.if i was using it as a rock shooter id be inclined to go to my max of 65mm


----------



## harpersgrace

Do you flip?? if you flip well then it's not really a issue, what is your band attachment?? TTF or OTT?? if you're shooting TTF you would probably want a min 2-2 1/2 in. there is no right or wrong... it depends on what works for you..I know people who shoot rocks with a milbro, I worry shooting marbless..


----------



## dgui

Bohh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've made two naturals recently out of a willow tree. They work well enough for small ammo but I suffered some major fork hits yesterday as I tried shooting some rocks. I replaced my band set to allow me to do so, but I guess the fork isn't the right size.
> 
> One measures 1 and a half inches between the forks and the other is 1 and 5/8 inches between the forks. Is this too small? What kind of ammo would you shoot out of these?
> 
> How wide would you make the forks to shoot rocks off the ground?
> 
> Thanks!


Fork Hits have no-thing to do with fork width, thickness, height or overall outside width. It has everything to do with how the pouch is released. When you are drawing back point to the target with your forks then turn the pouch on its side and with a smooth release let go and there will be no fork it. You can shoot ammo that is larger than the opening between your forks and if you follow this method you will never ever get a fork hit.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks guys. I will have to try out your method on these dgui.

I have the bands tied to the forks on one side and pulled over the top. I think that's the OTT method. But honestly I don't know the difference between TTF or OTT. With dgui's method couldn't either be OTT?

Thanks!


----------



## dgui

Here is an earlier video on Fork Hits and ammo larger than the opening of the forks.

http://youtu.be/Zj18c2MFlSU


----------



## dgui

Bohh said:


> Thanks guys. I will have to try out your method on these dgui.
> 
> I have the bands tied to the forks on one side and pulled over the top. I think that's the OTT method. But honestly I don't know the difference between TTF or OTT. With dgui's method couldn't either be OTT?
> 
> Thanks!


This method of shooting works for any attachment method or any slingshot no matter the style of size. Accuracy and no fork hits all has to do with how the Pouch is Released and not much else. In my opinion. I have other videos on fork hits if you wish to view them.


----------



## NaturalFork

Fork hits are due to a bad pouch release as stated above. However if shooting TTF a wide enough space is needed between the forks.


----------



## harpersgrace

And again what works for one person will not always work for another.


----------



## dgui

Ok.


----------



## Dayhiker

Darrell, I can't twist the pouch like you do because of physical probs. But I have conquered the fork-hit problem by learning how to flip properly. I just thought you might like to know that.

P.S. My next goal is to learn how to hit the target, LOL!!


----------



## philly

Shooting the PFS which has barely no opening between the forks a pouch twist only works for me when I lean the fork foward almost flat like Dgui does. I have a new fork with about 1 1/2" width and shoot .457" lead with .050 latex and using Dgui style I dont habe a problem. I shoot vertical, not sideways.
Philly


----------

